# Hair Cut recs for Wavy hair!



## Holy Rapture (May 1, 2009)

Alright, I've waited too long and it will be plain stupid not to ask all you guys for help!! I have a little longer than shoulder-length hair when straightened and shoulder-length when it's natural wavy self. Pics here :-









Now, what I really need are recs from you guys for a new hair cut. The hair is already nicely highlighted so, I don't wanna colour it for now but, what I do need is a super-manageable and super-chic looking hair-do that is not high maintenance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 God, I'm something when it comes to hair!

Pictures could be a great help. I'll take those directly to my hair stylist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to get this done next weekend so, I'd really appreciate any help you guys could offer


----------



## AliVix1 (May 1, 2009)

i would honestly go in and talk to your stylist first with your hair down and dry they can see where your waves fall and maybe cut your hair dry?


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 1, 2009)

My hair is naturally wavy with a bit of curl and mine works well when it's a few inches below my shoulders in a few long layers. It's long enough that it weighs it down enough so it won't puff up but short enough so that my waves look bouncy. When I want to wear it curly, I wash and condition it and then towel dry it a bit and put in some KMS stuff, I forget what it's called, but it's for curls and it's a creme and scrunch it in for a few minutes and pile my hair in a bun overnight and in the morning take it down and put some shine spray in it and my waves look perfect and unfrizzy and last for 2 days.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_i would honestly go in and talk to your stylist first with your hair down and dry they can see where your waves fall and maybe cut your hair dry?_

 
I've never had my hair cut dry. Does that do something different for the cut ?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_My hair is naturally wavy with a bit of curl and mine works well when it's a few inches below my shoulders in a few long layers. It's long enough that it weighs it down enough so it won't puff up but short enough so that my waves look bouncy. When I want to wear it curly, I wash and condition it and then towel dry it a bit and put in some KMS stuff, I forget what it's called, but it's for curls and it's a creme and scrunch it in for a few minutes and pile my hair in a bun overnight and in the morning take it down and put some shine spray in it and my waves look perfect and unfrizzy and last for 2 days._

 
Sounds great! But, I've been having layers quite a lot and I really want it to be something different this time.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I've never had my hair cut dry. Does that do something different for the cut ?

._

 
I'm not the OP of the suggestion, but for curly hair I believe a school of teaching is to cut each individual curl dry. I believe the theory behind it is that your hair will generally follow that wave and patter on a daily basis if styled naturally, so if they cut it to look best natural then it's less maintenance. Not sure if that makes any sense? I know it works better for curly hair because some of my curls have different tightness... eventhough I can get a wet hair cut my hair curls will curl at individual lengths.  For me, with curly hair... usually if people are just trimming it even if it's uneven they can't mess it up too bad with my hair because it's already pretty wild and uneven so it just adds to casual look. 

There are some hair stylist that really believe that the dry method is awesome, and some totally against it (my current hair stylist). I know it can be a bit more expensive because it takes more time as they individually look at each pattern.

As an alternative, you can have your hair stylist cut it while wet then dry it the way you wear it and touch it up while dry. 

As for the hair cut, I like the long layers look, but I think you would look beautiful with side swept bangs. 

You can always upload your pic and try one of these sites:

Hairstyles, Virtual Hair Styles and Haircuts | TheHairStyler.com

Good luck making your vision reality!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I'm not the OP of the suggestion, but for curly hair I believe a school of teaching is to cut each individual curl dry. I believe the theory behind it is that your hair will generally follow that wave and patter on a daily basis if styled naturally, so if they cut it to look best natural then it's less maintenance. Not sure if that makes any sense? I know it works better for curly hair because some of my curls have different tightness... eventhough I can get a wet hair cut my hair curls will curl at individual lengths.  For me, with curly hair... usually if people are just trimming it even if it's uneven they can't mess it up too bad with my hair because it's already pretty wild and uneven so it just adds to casual look. 

There are some hair stylist that really believe that the dry method is awesome, and some totally against it (my current hair stylist). I know it can be a bit more expensive because it takes more time as they individually look at each pattern.

*As an alternative, you can have your hair stylist cut it while wet then dry it the way you wear it and touch it up while dry. *

*As for the hair cut, I like the long layers look, but I think you would look beautiful with side swept bangs. *

You can always upload your pic and try one of these sites:

Hairstyles, Virtual Hair Styles and Haircuts | TheHairStyler.com

Good luck making your vision reality!_

 
"*As an alternative, you can have your hair stylist cut it while wet then dry it the way you wear it and touch it up while dry. " *That's what my stylist does thankfully! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"*As for the hair cut, I like the long layers look, but I think you would look beautiful with side swept bangs." *Thanks a lot for the opinion. I'm gonna have to go to the site you've given and see if I look good in anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll post pics if I look human enough then


----------



## kaliraksha (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_"
I'll post pics if I look human enough then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, you definitely should so we can vote on them =)

I hope that site is one that works well for free... if not I know some of the girls on here posted a link a long while ago and can recommend a site to play with hairstyles.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 1, 2009)

Yea, I want your votes so I can have a fun cut this time around


----------



## AliVix1 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_I've never had my hair cut dry. Does that do something different for the cut ?_

 
getting your hair cut dry the way it naturally falls would most likely give you the lowest maintence look as possible that way instead of trying to force your hair to "curl here" or "straighten there" it will be a cut that just goes with basically how your hair drys on its own.. ive only had it done once because i had it done at a really REALLY expensive salon which i cant afford to go to anymore but seriously it was the easiest hair care of my life.. i should really go back, but now i just tend to attack my hair with a straightner every morning cause i cant afford that salon, and i dont know if id trust anyone else with that cut. (side note: make sure ur trust your stylist to give you something that will look good on you bc it will def take some artistic talent on their part.. my stylist used razor and some crazy hair chopping flying all over the place technique when i had it done and it came out great)

good luck!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_getting your hair cut dry the way it naturally falls would most likely give you the lowest maintence look as possible that way instead of trying to force your hair to "curl here" or "straighten there" it will be a cut that just goes with basically how your hair drys on its own.. ive only had it done once because i had it done at a really REALLY expensive salon which i cant afford to go to anymore but seriously it was the easiest hair care of my life.. i should really go back, but now i just tend to attack my hair with a straightner every morning cause i cant afford that salon, and i dont know if id trust anyone else with that cut. (side note: make sure ur trust your stylist to give you something that will look good on you bc it will def take some artistic talent on their part.. my stylist used razor and some crazy hair chopping flying all over the place technique when i had it done and it came out great)

good luck!!_

 
Makes perfect sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks! Though, the Salon I go to is pretty expensive and the stylist is very good, am not sure if they do this. I'll call him tomorrow to make sure


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 3, 2009)

Help anyone ?? Just 5 days left ... I'm counting on you guys to give me recs ....


----------



## cupcake_x (May 4, 2009)

Would you consider long layers, or even bangs? I think they would look so fabulous on you!
The first picture I posted, the layers, I think would be the best for you, in my opinion. Just not blonde! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Layers:





Bangs:


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 4, 2009)

I wish there were multiple "Thanks" buttons Kel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're the best! Yea, am with you on my not going blonde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the idea of bangs and layers. The thing is that I'll have to straighten my bangs everyday cause even they get twisted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though, I don't mind that if the rest of the hair is in place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll take these pics to my Stylist and see what he has to say ...


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 4, 2009)

That first haircut cupcake_x posted is hot!!! Gives me inspo for my next cut, thanks!


----------



## cupcake_x (May 4, 2009)

You're welcome!
I usually just blowdry my bangs with a paddle brush downwards and it keeps them not twisted. So I don't know if that helps at all. It also helps if you keep them a little on the long side.

I can't wait to see what you end up getting!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 5, 2009)

Awesome tips hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait either


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 20, 2009)

Mods, please close or delete this thread. Thank you!


----------

